# Altphotos.com's style



## Druuna (Nov 14, 2008)

Hi everybody,

i'm about to publish my pictures but i'm looking for an advide. I cannot decide if:
a) try a common Pbase or Photobucket or similar (i don't like them, because theu have pretty pupolular design and mood) :meh:
b) try something like altphotos or similar where I CAN ALSO SELL MY PICTURES :mrgreen:
c) try to set up a photoblog on my own with Wordpress or similar (i.e pixelpost)

the question is: do you know other sites close to Altphotos's phylosophy?  where you could find good design&pictures selling?

Thanks !!


----------

